# East Fork, Caesars Creek tailwaters



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Seems I can't access real time data for these tailwaters.I.e. depth, temp. I would greatly appreciate if anyone that has been or are going if they could pleasese let me know how the outflows are at either place. I'm going tomorrow anyway but I'm just curious. Thanks! Imay even see you at Caesar's creek for sure. I know the cold front came through, but it doesn't keep me away.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i was at Caesar Creek Thursday and the water level was up. since then we have had quite a bit of rain so im sure that the tailwater will be pretty bad. ill be fishing Caesar creek tomorrow.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I went out exploring yesterday (code for "got skunked"!) since the weather sucked and here's what East Fork spillway looked like. The entire EF of the LMR was a raging river. I really wanted to kayak the thing down to the Batavia dam!










http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/...65B189-5420-00000228029BA177_zpsa86b84e8.mp4]










[ame="http://s185.photobucket.com/user/WAREHOUSE77/media/Fishing%202013/April-May/228AF474-0FBE-4B76-A122-7F70B265B189-5420-00000228029BA177_zpsa86b84e8.mp4.html"]228AF474-0FBE-4B76-A122-7F70B265B189-5420-00000228029BA177_zpsa86b84e8.mp4 Video by WAREHOUSE77 | Photobucket[/ame]

There's a video in there somewhere but my links are all goofed up!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

thedudeabides said:


> Seems I can't access real time data for these tailwaters.I.e. depth, temp. I would greatly appreciate if anyone that has been or are going if they could pleasese let me know how the outflows are at either place. I'm going tomorrow anyway but I'm just curious. Thanks! Imay even see you at Caesar's creek for sure. I know the cold front came through, but it doesn't keep me away.


Harsha Dam AKA East Fork tailwaters: http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03247041

Caesers Creek downstream from tailwaters, pretty good indicator of what is happening at the dam: http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03242350


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Kylie little Miami Jeff. I did go today. Water height was were I like it but cold front really killedit as I suspected. But hey, what are ya gonna do but fish anyway. One bite in 3hrs but that bite started out thinking I was caught on the bottom . Fought the fish for about3min. Got to see the dude for a couple of seconds near the surface. Water was very clear and I think it realized then that I had intentions of landing it. That's when it decided to turn tale back into the current and I make the mistake of not checking my drag which wasn't bad but not set correctly for a guesstimated 6 lb possible saugeye. That's when the dude got away from this dude. I enjoyed the fight as did the gentlemen fishing from the other side. But he tipped his hat to the fish as did I. But I will be back for vengeance soon.
As always the dude abides


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> I went out exploring yesterday (code for "got skunked"!)


lol...Yeah, I went exploring on Sunday too.


----------

